
Alan Turing’s Little-Known Contributions to Biology - antineutrino
https://www.brainpickings.org/2016/03/01/alan-turing-morphogenesis-diagrams
======
kafkaesq
The research findings aren't "little-known"; I recall learning about them in
grad school.

But this is the first I've seen his notebook sketches, which, if you don't
mind me saying... make my spine tingle, a little bit.

